# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Nova informação em REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros de RF

A partir de hoje, *REEFFORUM* passa a disponibilizar a todos os membros mais uma informação adicional a todos membros.

Todos os Tópicos e comentários passam a partir de hoje a estar identificados com a data e hora a que o comentário foi feito.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Já não tínhamos essa informação no topo de cada mensagem colocada ou novo tópico?
Mas é sempre bom ter um reforço de informação.

----------


## João Magano

Pois   :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:   :JmdEffraye:  


Opss..se soubessem a trabalheira que me deu alterar o código.
Já removi. Agora foi bem mais fácil. O complicado foi descobrir onde fazer as alterações.

----------

